# Suchmaschinen und alte Indizes



## narfilein (7. August 2004)

Hallo,
wir unterhalten relativ erfolgreich und mit meines Erachtens  einigem Aufwand und Inhalt eine kommerzielle Seite für Behindertengerechte Umbauten. Diese wird und wurde schon öfter aktualisiert und vor vier Wochen stark erweitert.
Nun werden aber  in den Suchmaschinen die alten php-Seiten und teilweise auch alte  html-Seiten gelistet die dann in einem 404 Fehler beim User enden.
Läßt sich irgendwie eine page-Anfrage (die dann natürlich nicht auf dem Server liegt) mit irgendeinem Instrument abfangen, und dann auf die index-Seite umleiten. ? Ich denke wir verlieren sehr viele Hits durch dieses Problem.
Leider finde ich hier keine enstsprechenden Beiträge.
Oder bin ich allein mit dem Problem - muss doch anderen auch so gehen.
Danke für jede Idee. narfilein


----------



## shutdown (7. August 2004)

etwas genauer wäre nicht schlecht, aber dann halt mal so 

Wenn du die PHP-Seiten mit Browserweichen gestaltest, könntest du einrichten, dass wenn nicht eine Adresse aus einer bestimmten Liste angewählt wird, die Startseite geladen wird.

Natürlich gäbe es auch noch die Möglichkeit, auf alle alten Adressen eine Weiterleitung zu setzen


----------



## narfilein (7. August 2004)

Hallo,
danke, das mit jeder einzelnen "alten" Seite zu regeln ist mir auch schon eingefallen, aber ich suche eigentlich nach einer "wildcard"-page, die aufgerufen wird, wenn eine vom User angesprochene page nicht erreichbar ist. Im Prinzip, müsste ich die 404-Fehlerseite (beim IIS geht das ja) mit Meldung versehen - "oh sorry - Seite gibts nicht mehr" und dann nach 3 Sekunden weiterleiten auf die neu index-page. Aber das geht ja wohl nur bei einem eigenen Wevserver und nicht auf einer Provider-Präsenz.
Sorry, weiss nicht wie ich das Problem anders beschreiben soll - weisst du denn was genau ich erreichen will ? oder ist es noch unklar ? Dann nehme ich noch einen Anlauf.
Danke.

Achso -Nachtrag - wir haben keine php's mehr - nur noch native html aus dem Content Management und eine flash-seite die extern gepflegt wird.


----------



## shutdown (7. August 2004)

Hm grummel

Also wenn ihr jetzt überhaupt kein php mehr verwendet, wüsst ich nicht, wie man das "abfangen" soll

Die Anfrage muss ja irgendwie verarbeitet werden und dann weiterleiten - wo außer auf dem Server in einem Skript sollte das geschehen?

Ein solcher Weg wäre eben über Browserweiche: http://www.abc.de?page=xyz
die in einer Liste definiert werden.
Wenn's die Seite nicht geben sollte, wird die Startseite geladen.

Das bringt jetzt im Nachhinein aber auch nichts mehr, weil die Adressen ja schon google bekannt sind... *grübel*


----------



## narfilein (7. August 2004)

lach - gut - dann bin ich doch nicht allein mit meinen Fragezeichen ...
das auf abc.de wäre im Prinzip genau richtig - da mein Ansatz mit der Fehlerseite 404 wohl nicht so richtig praktikabel ist, werden wir also Richtung php denken müssen.
Wie genau habt Ihr das gemacht ? Ist das eine php Standardfunktion oder wie ?
Bin ganz Ohr ähm - Auge.
Thanks so far


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. August 2004)

Ich weiss nicht, wie das beim IIS ist...aber beim Apache kann man als 404-Seite eine beliebige Datei angeben(das wird beim IIS sicher auch gehen).

Gebe da eure aktuelle Startseite ein, und alles sollte gut werden

Frage am Besten mal im Webserver-Forum nach, wo und wie man die Fehlerseiten beim IIS einstellt.


----------



## narfilein (7. August 2004)

Hi,

ok kann es versuchen, wobei das Problem eher ist, dass ich nur so ein Webhostingpaket habe. Bei 1&1 liegt das Ding und ich habe Zweifel, dass die per Verzeichnis gesonderte Fehlermeldungsseiten ablegen können oder wollen.
Aber die frage ich auch noch.

Thanks so far


----------



## shutdown (7. August 2004)

naja,

bei der Browserweiche gibst du einfach alle deine Seiten die existieren in eine Datenbank (oder auch Datei) ein.

Die Adresse http://www.abc.de?page=xyz bewirkt, dass du mit $_GET['page'] die geforderte Seite erfährst.

Über if-Bedingungen kannst du dann die gewünschten Daten per include in deine Seite reinholen.

Existiert die geforderte Seite in der Datenbank nicht, gibst du einfach die Startseite aus.

Allerdings bleibt weiterhin das Problem bestehen, dass Google schon die falschen Adressen kennt  

Diese Art funktioniert nur, wenn du von Anfang an Browserweichen einsetzt und Google somit auch einen Link in dieser Form übernimmt

sorry, ich weiß nicht weiter  

@fatalus: Das Problem scheint ja auch zu sein, dass er kein IIS oder Apache verwendet sondern nur "Anwender" ist - so wie ich das verstanden habe


----------



## narfilein (7. August 2004)

nun denn - wenn ich also alle Seitennamen der alten Präsenz wüßte, und diese in die Datei/ Datenbank eintrage und diese dann entsprechend umleite wäre ich doch eigentlich genau da wo ich hinwollte ?
Oder doch nicht ?
Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass ich zwar MCSE bin (100 Jahre her) den IIS beherrsche aber deswegen noch lange kein php kann.
Gibt es da vernünftige Vorlagen / foren wo ich spickeln kann ?
Nicht dass ich DAU wäre aber php = böhmisches Dorf. 
Mal sehen was ich morgen finde.
Dank Dir erst mal recht  herzlich .


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. August 2004)

> Das Problem scheint ja auch zu sein, dass er kein IIS oder Apache verwendet sondern nur "Anwender" ist - so wie ich das verstanden habe


Beim Apache lässt sich dass doch über .htaccess machen(sofern vom Hoster gestattet)...ich bin mir sicher, dass es auch bei 1+1 eine Möglichkeit gibt, dies einzustellen.

Optimal wäre dann, wenn diese Fehlerseite die ursprüngliche Anforderung auswertet und nach der bereits vorgeschlagenen Lösung mit der DB auf die neue Seite umleitet.

Beim Apache ginge das auch per mod_rewrite, aber es ist ja leider kein Apache
....aber vielleicht gibts auch da bei 1+1 eine Möglichkeit?


----------



## shutdown (8. August 2004)

> wenn ich also alle Seitennamen der alten Präsenz wüßte, und diese in die Datei/ Datenbank eintrage und diese dann entsprechend umleite wäre ich doch eigentlich genau da wo ich hinwollte ?



Leider nein, da bei Google die Seite http://www.abz.de/wasauchimmer heißt und damit keine Browserweiche übergeben wird. Somit versucht dann jemand die Datei direkt anzusteuern und kann Sie dann nicht finden.

Somit sind wir wieder bei dem Problem, wie bekomme ich die Leute dahin wo ich sie haben will  

Wie gesagt, das mit der Browserweiche hätte funktioniert, wenn Google deine Seite schon so indiziert hätte ...

Sorry  

versuchs mal mit dem Tipp von fatalus

cu shutdown

P.S: Übrigens sollte sich das Problem doch in den nächsten Wochen lösen, wenn google mal wieder einen neuen Durchlauf macht und deine neuen Seiten findet - oder nicht?


----------



## Night Vision Worker (8. August 2004)

..mach doch etwas anderes:

Bei den meisten Servern und Webpaketen kann man mitlerweile seine eigenen 404er hochladen. ..und daraus machst du einfach nen redirect! 


```
<script language="JavaScript1.1">
	window.location.replace("http://www.yourdomain.com&Action=enableJavaScript&js=true");
</script>

		
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="0;URL=index.php&Action=enableJavaScript">  
</head>
<body topmargin="0" leftmargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">
```

..und falls irgendwo noch auf diese Seiten verwiesen wird solltest du dafür sorgen, daß der Link geändert wird!


----------



## narfilein (8. August 2004)

Moin - gähn...
@ shutdown : okido dann halt die 404'er Geschichte.
Wenn das mit google so einfach wäre - habe neulich nen Link auf eine Testpage von uns gefunden die seit 1,5 Jahren weg ist .... soviel dazu.
@ fatalus - ich versuchs - danke
@ nightvision : Danke - ich setz mich morgen mal mit dem Premiumsupport auseinander - wobei ich immer noch Zweifel habe.

Danke und einen megaheissen Sonntag 
Gruß aus dem wilden Süden


----------



## shutdown (8. August 2004)

Einen kleinen Link kann ich dir noch geben:

http://www.google.de/intl/de/remove.html#outdated

Hoffe des funktioniert dann auch so wie beschrieben 

Viel Glück!


----------

